# Pure Gym



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

At last - I said bollocks and got my flabby, lazy, complacent, excuse-making *** to the gym. For two hours. I worked out - in public, like around other people. an hour on the Matirx jogging thingie/dewhicky/whatsis....

I am going again tomorrow. I'm making this a daily thing.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

ha ha you sound like you gave yourself a good boot camp talking to!
Well done for going and as you know the first time is always the hardest.
I go about three or four times a week and it has just become a habit
now.
I like the fact i am improving my body shape and the fitness/ energy it 
gives me. I also find it one of the best anxiety reducing strategies as i can get rid of all my excess adrenalin and forget my worries for a while.

Keep up the good work:clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks! this recruit's mood was vastly improved after she was finished. I also feel a little less flabby.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

That Rocks!!!! Good for you... I know when I started these 3 mile walks I'm doing I felt a lot better... I still crash but I feel better in the morning and at night... so that is still better than nothing. Once I start my new job on May 3rd that will keep the afternoon crash from happening. I hope to be a lot better then.

I also got a game for my Nintendo DSi XL that is the lady off of The Biggest Loser... it has her exercises and all sorts of stuff on it... I hope to add some other exercises in. Can't bring myself to go to the gym alone but the walking is my first step (lol - no pun intended). 

Take care and kick a**


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey, good for you! AND a new job?? I'm not the only kicking *** lady!


----------

